# Anyone had brown/pink spotting resulting in a BFP?



## Commie

Hi girls

I'm 11DPO today and have been experiencing brown/pink cm for the past 4 days. I think it is af about to start but just wondered if anybody else had experienced this and had a more positive outcome?? I've never had this early spotting before but I'm having mild af cramps and I'm sure it must be the witch.

Any feedback would be great


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## alexspargo

The first month i was pregnant with my first baby, I had what i just assumed was a weird period. Normally my periods last 3-4 days. They are very heavy the first day then moderate the 2nd and 3rd. This period was very light and more brownish and only lasted a couple of days. The next month i missed my period entirely so i took a test and i was pregnant and had been since the previous month. My friend also had the same brownish very light period when she was pregnant with both of her kids. It was actually the first sign she was pregnant with her second. From what i hear this is pretty common actually. I would wait a couple days and test. Good luck!!


----------



## undomestic

alexspargo said:


> The first month i was pregnant with my first baby, I had what i just assumed was a weird period. Normally my periods last 3-4 days. They are very heavy the first day then moderate the 2nd and 3rd. This period was very light and more brownish and only lasted a couple of days. The next month i missed my period entirely so i took a test and i was pregnant and had been since the previous month. My friend also had the same brownish very light period when she was pregnant with both of her kids. It was actually the first sign she was pregnant with her second. From what i hear this is pretty common actually. I would wait a couple days and test. Good luck!!

I'm in the same boat.
15 dpo. Started brown spotting/bleeding yesterday. Using a pad and seeing it when I wipe. AF was due yesterday. Usually I get some brown spotting but it's only hours before my AF shows and on first day of AF it is usually bright red and cramps are horrendous. I've had no cramps but am contuining to have this brown bleeding but quite light (esp in comparison to regular period). 
When did your friend get her BFP? Did she have to wait until the spotting/bleeding disappeared completely? Tests are so expensive that I don't want to waste one, but I also hate waiting lol.


----------



## alexspargo

I think she got her BFP about 3-5 days after the spotting the stopped. My understanding is that your body does not start making the hormone that the pregancy test detects until after implantation. THe bleeding is what is usually referred to as breakthrough bleeding or implantation bleeding which happens while the egg is implanting. So you would need to wait a few days for the hormone to build up enough to be detected. I would wait at least 3 days before testing. But i'm no doctor!!


----------



## undomestic

alexspargo said:


> I think she got her BFP about 3-5 days after the spotting the stopped. My understanding is that your body does not start making the hormone that the pregancy test detects until after implantation. THe bleeding is what is usually referred to as breakthrough bleeding or implantation bleeding which happens while the egg is implanting. So you would need to wait a few days for the hormone to build up enough to be detected. I would wait at least 3 days before testing. But i'm no doctor!!

Thanks. I will try and hold off and wait. :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

i would take it as a good sign! keep us updated adn good luck!


----------



## sapphire1

Yes. I spotted for 9 days when I was pregnant with Holly, and it was all colours. I got my bfp about 3 days into the spotting :) I had another pregnancy which sadly ended in MC, and again, I got spotting when I got my bfp. The spotting had nothing to do with the MC though, I think it's just normal for me. Good luck! x x


----------



## Reddybec

Hi all,

I had to just pop my head in here and share my story.

For the last 3 years or so I have experienced what I affectionately call the &#8220;slow burn&#8221; &#8211; usually a week before AF I start getting brown / black discharge (ewww) &#8211; enough to merit a pad and annoy the life out of me.

Always, always segued into full flow, and a close 2 days relationship with Nurofen.

This month has been different though &#8211; I had the same brown spotting for the last week or so, and it miraculously just stopped 2 days ago. Tested last night and even with 11pm pee I got an instant BFP. First time pregnancy so of course am super excited.

I just wanted to confirm that brown spotting can most definitely lead to a BFP!

Good luck everyone!

xx


----------



## hoping23

Congrats!!!!!!

I have a similar question....sorry tmi coming.... 8dpiui after BDing I had pink cm when wiping. There was nothing after that until this am 10dpiui. When wiping this morning I had brown blood. I am never early and to me it seems like the good sign I've been hoping for but testing bfn... Reading the above posts has helped, but I'm wondering if anyone experienced this.


----------



## Commie

hoping23 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> I have a similar question....sorry tmi coming.... 8dpiui after BDing I had pink cm when wiping. There was nothing after that until this am 10dpiui. When wiping this morning I had brown blood. I am never early and to me it seems like the good sign I've been hoping for but testing bfn... Reading the above posts has helped, but I'm wondering if anyone experienced this.

I have been having this brown discharge since 8dpo too. I'm now 12dpo and still got it. It's so confusing! I've never had this before and thought it could be IB. Did a cheapie test yesterday and got a very faint + but did a frer today and got a - 

No idea what's going on!


----------



## hoping23

It's very frustrating... We've been trying for almost 2 years and have been with an RE since Feb. This will be my final IUI before moving on to IVF. I decided a few weeks ago that I want to take a two month break before moving to IVF just to get myself relaxed and be in the best possible mind for it. I would LOVE if this month did the trick and I didn't have to do that!!!!!

Oh the waiting game. I would thing the faint + would be a good thing... you can get false -'s but i've never heard of a false +!!! Good luck. I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## angel2010

Good luck!


----------



## lotsababies

I got this spotting last night and all day today and just this evening I got BFP :) Keep the hope!!! Love and Baby Dust to all!!!


----------



## Commie

Congrats on the BFP lotsababies!

After 6 days of brown spotting and a false +, the witch finally got me today :-( 

Bring on round 2!!


----------



## hoping23

Congrats Lotsababies... no luck for me yet... spotting seems to have stopped but still BFN this am (11dpiui). I'm pretty sure it would have been positive by now if I was.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Huge congrats lotsababies!


----------



## lotsababies

Thanks ladies! I keep POAS because I just can't believe it :) 3 more positives yesterday: one in the morning, one in the afternoon and a digital in the evening. I think I'm now satisfied that our squishy face is there! 

Hoping: Sorry to hear about the bfn. I'm sure it will happen for you! Your in my thoughts! 

Commie: Thinking of you as well! New cycle, new chance! Fx that it is your month!


----------



## bubbles81

alexspargo said:


> The first month i was pregnant with my first baby, I had what i just assumed was a weird period. Normally my periods last 3-4 days. They are very heavy the first day then moderate the 2nd and 3rd. This period was very light and more brownish and only lasted a couple of days. The next month i missed my period entirely so i took a test and i was pregnant and had been since the previous month. My friend also had the same brownish very light period when she was pregnant with both of her kids. It was actually the first sign she was pregnant with her second. From what i hear this is pretty common actually. I would wait a couple days and test. Good luck!!

Hi :) I was just wondering if the light period you had was heavy enough for a pad/tampon? I've been having brown discharge for the last 4 or 5 days and have been using a panty liner but I only see the discharge when I wipe (sorry tmi). I'm expecting af 2moro but am keeping my fingers crossed as always x


----------



## bubbles81

lotsababies said:


> I got this spotting last night and all day today and just this evening I got BFP :) Keep the hope!!! Love and Baby Dust to all!!!

Hi...please can u define spotting? was it enough for a pad or just when u wipe? x


----------



## lotsababies

baby on way said:


> lotsababies said:
> 
> 
> I got this spotting last night and all day today and just this evening I got BFP :) Keep the hope!!! Love and Baby Dust to all!!!
> 
> Hi...please can u define spotting? was it enough for a pad or just when u wipe? xClick to expand...

Hi, it wad just when I wiped but lots of ladies have spotted enough for a panty liner! Fxd for you!


----------



## bubbles81

Thank you x


----------



## sunflower82

Congrats


----------



## pluck15

Just thought I'd share my story. For the past few months I had been getting dark brown/dark red spotting a couple of days leading up to AF and then it would lead to full on AF. This month, a day before AF was due I had some brown spotting one morning, but my lunch it had stopped and didn't come back (this was 3 days ago?) Tonight I took a test just because, with no expectation that it would be positive, since I seemed to be having the same symptoms of AF again. But,...I got a :bfp: !!!!!! So I ran to the store and bought a CB digi, and it says pregnant too!! So yes, brown discharge/spotting can lead to a bfp!!


----------



## bubbles81

pluck15 said:


> Just thought I'd share my story. For the past few months I had been getting dark brown/dark red spotting a couple of days leading up to AF and then it would lead to full on AF. This month, a day before AF was due I had some brown spotting one morning, but my lunch it had stopped and didn't come back (this was 3 days ago?) Tonight I took a test just because, with no expectation that it would be positive, since I seemed to be having the same symptoms of AF again. But,...I got a :bfp: !!!!!! So I ran to the store and bought a CB digi, and it says pregnant too!! So yes, brown discharge/spotting can lead to a bfp!![/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations!!! :) how many days dpo did u start spotting? x


----------



## bubbles81

pluck15 said:


> Just thought I'd share my story. For the past few months I had been getting dark brown/dark red spotting a couple of days leading up to AF and then it would lead to full on AF. This month, a day before AF was due I had some brown spotting one morning, but my lunch it had stopped and didn't come back (this was 3 days ago?) Tonight I took a test just because, with no expectation that it would be positive, since I seemed to be having the same symptoms of AF again. But,...I got a :bfp: !!!!!! So I ran to the store and bought a CB digi, and it says pregnant too!! So yes, brown discharge/spotting can lead to a bfp!!

Congratulations!! :) how many days dpo did u start spotting? x


----------



## pluck15

baby on way said:


> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share my story. For the past few months I had been getting dark brown/dark red spotting a couple of days leading up to AF and then it would lead to full on AF. This month, a day before AF was due I had some brown spotting one morning, but my lunch it had stopped and didn't come back (this was 3 days ago?) Tonight I took a test just because, with no expectation that it would be positive, since I seemed to be having the same symptoms of AF again. But,...I got a :bfp: !!!!!! So I ran to the store and bought a CB digi, and it says pregnant too!! So yes, brown discharge/spotting can lead to a bfp!!
> 
> Congratulations!! :) how many days dpo did u start spotting? xClick to expand...

I think it was about 9 dpo. The spotting I had was enough to need a liner. But it only lasted that half a day.


----------



## firsttimeuser

Hey, I was due for my AF july 14th, instead I was getting light brown spotting only when I was cleaning up after using the washroom! Yesterday being the 20th still only a very small amount of light brown spotting putting me 6 days late! I'm very reg at 28 day cycle! My DH and I have been ttc for 7 months! This month he was sent out of country and we litterally only did it once on the 4th (expected ovulation)! This morning I got a BFP!!! Good luck everyone


----------



## tryin2make1

i had to see if i could revive this thread as i have been trying for 5 years and this month i have now got a light brown caramel coloured cm on a liner and a little very pale when i wipe, i have no cramping as such but my boobs are still sore and my lower back and am tired all the time with no energy. My af shd have been today and im 13 dpo i have a 26 day cycle so that makes me cd26 today im really hoping that this is it as i am now 46 and this will be my last chance of trying before i get to 47 as i will be stopping as i jsut cant keep going like this and getting false hopes. x


----------



## kiki13

I had some pinkish brown cm for a day or two before my BFP, so it could be positive. Good luck :)


----------



## tryin2make1

thank you i will let you know if i get to test or if af gets me ! x


----------



## doshima

Same here, had a faint positive this morning and light spotting only when I wiped. Nothing since then. I also have mild cramp like af is due. But af is not due till Wednesday when my beta is due.


----------



## doshima

Still no brown discharge. Did another test this morning and the test line was much darker today. Keeping my fingers crossed, thousands and thousands of sticky baby dust ur way ladies


----------



## fxmummyduck

I had spotting from 10 days before my period was due, I just thought it was AF arriving but it never did. It carried on for weeks including a small bleed at 6 weeks pregnant. Think the spotting finally went away around 9/10 weeks!

Good luck!


----------



## mel28nicole

This is so interesting! I had brownish spotting just when I wiped 11 days before AF and my panty liner was covered with pinkish blood the next day but only for a couple of hours did I need one tampon. I haven't had any since until Saturday when I wiped I had pink on the toilet paper but that was it. Saturday I was 8 days late and that Sunday I took a test and it was negative. I'm holing off til Friday to test when I'm 2 weeks late and I'm hoping for that BFP!


----------

